# Lost someone yesterday. . .



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I know I have not been on here long but I wanted everyone to realize how easy something could go wrong.

I lost someone very important to me yesterday. My dad. He was too young, 52. I am 23. He was fishing with his cousin on the bank of the Navidad River in Jackson County. The cousin went to the house for supper. My dad, the fishing addict he is, declined dinner because the fish were biting. At 9 p.m. he said he was going to the store and will be back shortly. The next morning his cousin noticed he was not at the house. He drove down to the river and saw my dad's truck, and the chair tipped over into the water. That is all I have. Naturally there are a lot of questions and variables running through my head. 

I want to greatly appreciate Jackson County Sheriff and Game Warden's Dept. for their hard work and helping me and my family have closure.

Everyone, please evaluate your habits on or around the water. Be aware of hazards. 

I love you dad. I'll see you soon.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry brother.....prayers coming your way


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I appreciate them. I really need it.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. It's terrible how fast something bad can happen. Prayer for your family.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

prayers sent,sorry for you loss! rip


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

My sincerest condolences to you and your family. Prayers are sent.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. prayers sent.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

My family sends yours our deepest condolences and sympathy. Prayers sent bro. Keep your faith.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Prayers sent. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Prayers for you and your family! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

sad very sad

what a tragic loss. the whole 2cool community is with you so hang in there


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. my prayers to you and your family.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Sorry for your loss bro! Praying for you and your family.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Very sad news and sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

May your father rest in peace and may you and your family stay strong.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My prayers to you and so sorry for your loss, sadley it brings back memories of loosing my dad at 52..been there and doing that almost 30 yrs now..RIP Anything I can do let me know.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Prayers sent. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very sorry to hear. You all will be in our prayers


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Prayers to you and everyone who loved your Father. Stay strong your family needs you.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent for strength and peace for you and your family.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

so sorry for your loss- prayers with you and the LEOs in Jackson Co...as I remember, they are as stand up group.


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

prayers for you and your family


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that. It's truly heartbreaking. My condolences to you and your family. 

Clint


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too young. Prayers for you and your family. Let your family know you love them everyday.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow thanks guys. I honestly was not expecting this kind of support. I should have expected it though. Great group of guys here!


I was thinking, is there anything nice I could do for the LEOs that helped us locate him?

I feel like I should thank them somehow.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers from my wife and I.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry for your loss
May God grant you and your family peace and comfort


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Stay strong brother.

Prayers up.


----------



## Caracalla (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss, it will get better. yall will be in my prayers


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about your loss, prayers sent.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. my prayers to you and your family.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. You will have continued prayers coming your way during this very emotional time. As for as thanking the LEO'S. Call the main phone number or the admin phone number and obtain the Sheriff's name and address. Advise them you would like to write a thank you letter to let his employees know how you feel. Do this for the head of any other agencies that assisted and ask them to see to it that all employees who were involved know how much their help meant to you and your family. It is a small thing to do but very few people ever take the time to actually write and thank them for their service. It will mean a lot to them. My best to you and your family. - Craig


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Prayers sent for you and the family.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry for your loss brother. Youre in our prayers.


-mac-


----------



## Big cat killer (Aug 18, 2011)

Prayers to you and your family


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your tragic loss. May God comfort you and your family in this trying time.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your dad. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. God bless you and your family.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My prayers are with you at this time of need, be well for your Dad.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers to you and your family on dealing with the healing in this most difficult time in your lives.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Prayers sent for you and your family.


Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Condolences sad_smiles


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayer sent


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Sincerest condolences for you and your family's lost. Prayers sent.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I am sorry for your loss.

TH


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

prayers for you and your family


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

My condolences and prayers for your family.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss and pray that God gives you peace in your heart as you deal with this. God Bless!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Our prayers for you and your family.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

sorry for the loss of your Dad ... prayers up


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers - condolences.


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

prayers to you and your family.....


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

As mentioned before, a simple thank you letter to the head sheriff and make sure it gets to all the guys that helped. I know that when I sent a bunch of shoes to Kenya, I got a thank you letter and it was all I needed.

Clint


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you for the blessings and the advice guys. You do not know how much this support helps me.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Prayers going up for you and your family.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*prayers sent *


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

prayers sent.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

prayers sent for the entire family and be thankful he was doing something he really enjoyed. I hope I am in a deer stand or fishing when my time is up.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Prayers sent for you and your family....


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.
Ken


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Praying for you and your family. May God give you peace and comfort in this difficult time.


----------



## herefishy (Jul 9, 2004)

Prayers and deepest condolences.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

redduck said:


> prayers sent for the entire family and be thankful he was doing something he really enjoyed. I hope I am in a deer stand or fishing when my time is up.


That is what I keep telling everyone. At least he did not die on his death bed.

Thanks everyone! I am reading every post you guys make so I hope you know I appreciate it!


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Prayers sent to you and the family


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your Father at such a young age. Your family is in my prayers..


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss.Sounds like he was doing what he loved when he got called home.
Prayers sent to you and your family.
GOD BLESS


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry for the loss my friend. I can't imagine...


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Too young to go fer sure. Sorry for your loss.

Prayers sent up...........

RLS


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your dad. Im sure it was difficult to share this with us but I want to thank you for doing so and trying to raise our awareness of the danger around water. Prayers going up for you and your family.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Too sad !!!... Way to young... Condolences to you and your Family...


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. My condolences and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Prayers for you and family. The torch may be heavy at times but don't despair, the grief will diminish and closure is not a identifiable line for everyone.


----------



## Blackbeard89 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry for your loss you and your family r in my prayers.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

What a terribly painful reminder of how fragile life is.

My heart goes out to you and all of your family.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Condolenses to your Family.


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

no words can describe how you feel right now 
im sure your dad was an awesome person

my deepest condolences from the bottom of my heart to you and your family.
prayers from me, my family and my church are to follow.

GOD bless you.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

sorry for your loss. prayers sent.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your dad. Im sure it was difficult to share this with us but I want to thank you for doing so and trying to raise our awareness of the danger around water. Prayers going up for you and your family.


It sure was. It is easier to vent through a keyboard than in person when you try to be a "tough guy." Ha ha. I am trying to be strong for my family so I needed a way to get it out. I am very grateful for everyone's prayers. You guys do not know how much.

I really wish everyone will evaluate their habits on the water like I said. I know I am and I would hate for someone's children to have to see what I saw Sunday. No one deserves that, no one.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

sorry for your loss


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Prayers for you and your family. My most sincere condolences.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. But remember, you are your father's immortality. Maintain your faith as we may not ever understand why God does what he does. But know that if he brings you to it, he'll walk you through it.

Prayers sent.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Happy birthday dad. I miss you more than ever buddy.

My birthday was yesterday and his was today. It's funny how that worked out. We almost always went to our family's fishing cabin on Chinquapin in Wadsworth to celebrate. I couldn't go this weekend but I will be going soon. 

Guys I just want to let everyone know I appreciated their kind words of support. It helped me out. It seems like this happened yesterday.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

First I've seen of this, HBD to you and peace be with you.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Hope the sharp edges of this tragedy are starting to dull even if just a bit. You'll always have his memories and all the good stuff he taught you. God bless you and we're all here for you.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Prayers for you and your family 


Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry for you loss. Prayers to you and yours. I lost my dad in June. Funny, but I hear him all the time now.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

prayers sent.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

prayers sent


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Prayers lifted high for you and yours...May our Heavenly Father offer comfort as only He can. 

May your dad R.I.P...

MrsTroutsnot


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

when i go i want to have my arms around cowboy and nova; 2 of the best dogs on the planet...
sounds like your dad probably got his wish.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

JFolm said:


> Happy birthday dad. I miss you more than ever buddy.
> 
> My birthday was yesterday and his was today. It's funny how that worked out. We almost always went to our family's fishing cabin on Chinquapin in Wadsworth to celebrate. I couldn't go this weekend but I will be going soon.
> 
> Guys I just want to let everyone know I appreciated their kind words of support. It helped me out. It seems like this happened yesterday.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you both brother.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you all for your kindness and birthday wishes. 2cool is an awesome group of people. I hope you all are having a great weekend. 

I always loved to fish. Since my dad has passed that seems to be all I have the urge to do anymore. More fishing than catching to be honest. I just enjoy going to places that we fished together at. As a matter of fact I am heading to Sabine now for a few hours to piddle around.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Condolences and sympathies sent, and prayers for your whole family.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Prayers Sent*

My prayers are for the whole family in this trying time. C2


----------



## texas1976 (Jan 25, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry , Godspeed.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Not much ta say, so sorry and lets just hope we all use it as a wake-up call for safty around the water. All WILL be ok though, thats what he would tell ya.


----------



## Chick-of-Sea (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent to you and your family. Happy late Birthday. An Happy Birthday to your father.. RIP Sir.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone. This forum is full of amazing people. I don't know of another forum that would yield this kind of support. 


Good night all.


----------



## BENfishing (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## Bigspuds77 (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry for your loss....Prayers for all your family


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

Prayers to you and family.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Prayers to you and your family. Sometimes we take life for granted and you all know we have. So hug the ones we still have around us. I lost my Dad 1 1/2 years ago, and a day does not go by that I wish he were still here. We fished and played golf when we had the chance until his health started to decline. I wish I would have spent more time with him now that he is gone. Again my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

I am very sorry for the loss of your Dad. I know that the memories of the time you spent together will remain in your heart. Life is short; cherish every moment you spend with the ones you love. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

It's been a rough year, pops. Miss you now more than ever. I know I will see you again so I will be strong until then. 


Reading this thread today reminds me how strong the 2cool community is. I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers last year. I would like to help any of you out that I could. 


Everyone please wear PFD'S if you are in dangerous waters. It could save your life.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

JFolm said:


> It's been a rough year, pops. Miss you now more than ever. I know I will see you again so I will be strong until then.
> 
> Reading this thread today reminds me how strong the 2cool community is. I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers last year. I would like to help any of you out that I could.
> 
> Everyone please wear PFD'S if you are in dangerous waters. It could save your life.


Much Love Brother!!!


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Very, very, sorry my friend. Im sure he was a GREAT man and father. My prayers are with you and your family brother. God Bless!


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

I wish there were something we could do to ease your pain. Just know were with you.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

It is tough to deal with I am sure. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

Prayers sent my brother.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Lost my Dad in boating accident too*

Some of you may remember I lost my Dad 2 years ago while he was fishing by himself. *Never go alone guys, to many thing can happen*

Hang in there bro, time is the only thing to ease the pain.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about your dad, prayers sent for him and your family.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

I lost my pops a little over two years ago. It's tough but keep doing the things that y'all shared together. I know I feel closer to my dad when I'm sitting in a deer stand or have a rod in my hand than I do at any other time. Prayers sent to you.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

Prayers for you and your family... So sorry to hear of the loss.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

nosaltincentx said:


> I lost my pops a little over two years ago. It's tough but keep doing the things that y'all shared together. I know I feel closer to my dad when I'm sitting in a deer stand or have a rod in my hand than I do at any other time. Prayers sent to you.


I am the same way man. I grew up on the lake chasing fish with him and I am there as much as I can be now. I hope I go out the same way.

Thank you everyone. Y'all are an awesome group of people.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

God will heal you in His way in His time be well for your Dad we shall meet up yonder some day.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> God will heal you in His way in His time be well for your Dad we shall meet up yonder some day.


He works in mysterious ways. I've been having a rough day and I just got an email inviting me for an interview. God is good.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Wow. Too Soon. Prayers to you and your's.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

terribly sorry...


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, sorry to hear this. Keep strong for your family!


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

sorry for your loss , just cherish the memories that you had together


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Prayers up... very sad


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I know how you feel. Life is a fragile thing and it can all change in an instant. Keep the ones you love close to you and stay strong. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family in this difficult time.


----------



## bill g (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry for your loss prayers sent


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry for you loss! May God give you and your family comfort, peace and strength to make it each day.


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers Sent. May your father RIP


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## basshunter (May 22, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, I am just two years younger and my son is 23, hits close to home, prayers sent


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Prayers Sent*

I'm sorry to hear of your loss.

My prayers for the entire family. C2


----------



## redhead fishin (Aug 27, 2008)

Lifting up you and your family during this loss. God bless.


----------



## calvin (May 3, 2005)

Sorry for loss God bless u and family.:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

may God Bless you and your family
prayers sent


----------



## Your Huckleberry (May 14, 2013)

Words can't explain the empathy I am feeling for you, brother. Constant prayers are being sent from along this fishing community/family. I work in law enforcement and rarely do we see "this side of the story".... usually to keep our emotions detached. Currently, I'm in tears. Definitely hits home hard and wish more than anything I was part of the team assisting in the closure that is needed at this time. As a fellow fisherman, Coastal bender, and 2 cool rookie, PLEASE let me know if there is anything I or anyone else for that matter on this board can assist you with ANYTHING. By best friend lost his very dear paps and we did a PINS trip in his honor. It was quite the trip. God bless you and your family...this pain you *feel* is only temporary. The joy you will _*live*_ in Heaven _with_ Dad is F-O-R-E-V-E-R.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

JFolm, I thank God for fathers like your dad. It's obvious he did a great job raising you and left you with a bunch of good memories. Hold on to those memories and pass those lessons down to your kids. God bless you bro.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Sorry for you loss. Prayers for you and the family.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone it means a lot.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Prayers sent from The Pool's.

T-BONE


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

JFolm, I'm so sorry for your loss. May God grant you and your family peace and comfort during this tough time. I lost my dad when I was 19. I understand your pain.

He was fishing when he passed ? Wow, I hope that's the way I go.


----------

